# Moving



## GDoherty (May 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

My husband is military and recently got orders to Sigonella, Sicily this July. We are both mid twenties and very adventures. I have lived abroad before in South Korea as an English Language teacher. I really enjoy getting involved in the community and immersing in different cultures. 

From previously living abroad, I know how important to be in walking distance from a city or a downtown area. However, my husband is insisting on living in a villa close to base (about 30 min. traveling time). I have hopes set on Catania but finding a villa there is near impossible. 

I am hoping that someone knows a little information on where to live that is near a downtown or a city area. I have found homes in Motta, Trecastagni, Pedara, Paterno', Belpasso, Nicolosi and San Pietro Clarenza but I know nothing about the areas. Any information would be very appreciated! 

Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## RHW (Jun 8, 2015)

*Living in Mascalucia*

Out of the places you mentioned, Motta is possibly the closest but not stylish or close to busy workplaces. I live in Mascalucia, which is convenient, busy and close to Catania. Nicolosi and Trecastagni are very nice, but quite distant from Catania and Sigonella. You would probably find work as an EFL teacher anywhere. I've found a lot in Trecastagni, Pedara, Mascalucia, Nicolosi, Paternò, and surrounding areas, but there is probably even more in Catania itself.


----------



## Claraden (Jun 9, 2015)

*house swap to Ragusa*

Hello all
I currently live in Puglia and have been here 2 years. I'm interested in visiting south Sicily particularly Ragusa area with the thought of relocating at some point in the future. Just wondered if anyone knew of anywhere cheap to stay around here, or if anyone is interested in doing a house swap to visit Puglia. We are near to both Martina Franca and Ceglie Messapica. I teach English so it would need to be in the holidays. Many thanks. Clare


----------

